# Japan's New Sea Skimmer



## tomahawk6 (23 Jul 2017)

This new Mach 3 capable sea skimmer will be a potent addition to the defense of the Japan as it will be deployed on F-2's,at sea and on land.

http://nationalinterest.org/blog/the-buzz/how-japan-could-sink-chinas-navy-war-ramjet-missiles-21619


----------



## Kirkhill (23 Jul 2017)

A wee bit more

http://www.navyrecognition.com/index.php/news/defence-news/year-2015-news/november-2015-navy-naval-forces-defense-industry-technology-maritime-security-global-news/3241-japan-to-test-its-new-xasm-3-supersonic-anti-ship-missile-against-shirane-class-destroyer.html


----------



## tomahawk6 (23 Jul 2017)

Could this missile be fired from Canadian Navy vessels and Hornets ? If so that would bring a super capability to the table.


----------



## Karel Doorman (23 Jul 2017)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Could this missile be fired from Canadian Navy vessels and Hornets ? If so that would bring a super capability to the table.



If so yes,but that's the case for anyone who'll has this missile,only thing which is bothering me now is the range about 80 NM(or more)seems too short,i mean the ship f.e. which fires these missiles could come under attack itself due to this,or am i wrong in thinking that?


----------



## Underway (23 Jul 2017)

Karel Doorman said:
			
		

> If so yes,but that's the case for anyone who'll has this missile,only thing which is bothering me now is the range about 80 NM(or more)seems too short,i mean the ship f.e. which fires these missiles could come under attack itself due to this,or am i wrong in thinking that?



Harpoon has an open source range of 67NM. Exocet has a range of approx 100NM.  It's right in the standard range it seems.  Also payload (exocet is light, harpoon is heavier) and speed are both issues.  At Mach 3 though, that's fast.


----------

